# Discovery Channel Show- Dual Survival



## ecbreed (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen this show. I think that it is fairly new. I watched my first episode of it today. I recoreded it by accident. The 2 survival experts seem to be at the oposite ends of the survival specturm, but thier skills definatly seemed to compliment each other. I was just wondering what anyone else thought of it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I seen it advertised and watched the pilot episode. I really liked the way they made the shelter that kept a snug temp even with freezing temps outside. I thought their way of starting a fire with the only flare from a flare gun was taking a really big chance. Why didn't one of them think of a better way to start a fire so they could use the flare to signal a boat or plane later? 

I had no idea you could find so much food on a beach. Some of the things the naturalist eats are disgusting, but it's good to know they are out there if needed. 

I think I'll learn some things from this show, both things to do and thinks to avoid. At the very least, it makes me super glad to have my little waterproof fire starter kit with me at all times.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it online anywhere?


----------



## ecbreed (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know....try the discoverychannel.com


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Found it.
http://www.fancast.com/tv/Dual-Survival/107196/1524574860/Shipwrecked/videos


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I enjoy that show.. They are so different, but they work to get the job done.
I just can't imagine running around with no shoes all the time.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a fan of shoes. A big fan.

All of nature is filled with things that sting, bite, claw, puncture, or pierce. And half of those are toxic and the other half are venomous. Shoes are just a fine idea.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I LOVE the idea of no shoes and admire him for it. I hate wearing shoes, and kick them off the moment I get indoors. I even dislike socks unless it is winter and very cold. I like my feet free. Feels SO good!


----------



## ecbreed (Jun 13, 2006)

DH watched it with me and it started quite a discussion. He said that we needed to record this all the time and he needed to watch it for ideas so that he could be ready when the SHTF. I was kind of surprised, but this means he is comming around!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I prefer going without shoes, too (especially in the house). But - I agree 100% with Ernie. When I'm outside, shoes are too important to go without. Even just walking in the grass... only takes one bee sting to ruin your day!

Shoes... a fine invention.  I'm a fan.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Found this with some video clips for the show:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/dual-survival/ If you click on "More Video" there is a full episode (looks like the first one) available. :thumb:

Ya, shoes and boots are necessary for many tasks. I go barefoot every possible moment since Spring 2004 and I think it has helped my spine, hips, knees and ankles. But I wear my shoes or boots for SAFETY. I am considering some of those "barefoot" shoes for walking for exercise, though. My exercise/walking shoes do a number on my knees now that I'm so acclimated to being barefoot.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I am severely allergic to bee stings, so shoes are a must for me. But they are also necessary for safety more than any other reason. In his case, cold dulls sensation, and he could have easily cut his feet or punctured them. In a survival situation, that could spell death from infection, or simply inability to get around.

We don't like in the stone ages anymore, aside from in a house or other safe area there is no reason to endure simply because you want to prove some obscure lifestyle point. Same with pants and a jacket. Heck, the time when people went about without foot coverings was before we wore clothing at all, wasn't it? As soon as humans began to wear animal skins they were wrapped around the feet to protect them.

I do understand that survival situations are really random in what equipment and gear (which includes clothing) you will have on hand in any given incident. But anyone on that boat would have been wearing much different gear that included shoes, probably waterproof boots. I can only think that would have increased their level of comfort and survivability.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, I watched the video link a little before barefoot Heidi of the Swiss Alps made me sick to my stomach. 

The poem does NOT go "all of nature cude and cuddly" but rather "nature red in tooth and claw." I looked at his bio and it sounds impressive, but I think most of his real outdoor survival experience may come from sleeping under a bridge on the interstate with a cardboard sign reading "will work for drugs".

The other guy seems more my speed.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

The military- survivalist guy Dave Canterbury is on Facebook under Dave Canterbury (Pathfinder). Evidently he just got married (informal wedding at a local, beautiful Georgian B&B) this afternoon. He just posted a photo of himself and his wife Iris at the local Military Surplus store- she was still wearing her white dress... guess she found him a Desert Tri Color Gortex FJ NEW Condition for $65.00 -he was happy. LOL... 

He mentioned that Discovery will run the previous 3 Dual Survival Show episodes back to back Friday, July 2nd...just before the Peru episode.

He said the show frames survival problems- that each guy wouldn't necessarily get them selves into now - but for the sake of the show... and how the guys would handle it- so some of it is done for the viewer to learn different ways. Dave runs a survival school in August here in Southern Ohio, called Pathfinders School.

Shoe
I also LOVE to run around barefoot all the time.....BUT I know I need a pair of sturdy, dependable shoes to slip into to be properly prepared for whatever I might need to do some walking/running in... ( a smart Flylady rule is wear tie up shoes). You can NOT respond effectively to an emergency in flip flops etc...

-scrt crk


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been watching Dave's youtube videos about making a discount bushcraft kit. It's been pretty informative. I really like Dave after watching the youtube videos. Shows you how much perceptions can change when watching "professionally" edited footage. I plan on watching many more of the Pathfinder school videos.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Dave Canterbury's website for the pathfinder school is: http://wildernessoutfittersarchery.com/
He has a lot of excellent videos, Mr Lundene (may not be spelled correctly) teaches a well respected school of survival in the Southwest, naturalist style of course. Also Dave and Iris have been married or at least together long enough to have an adult son serving in the US Airborne Corps. I highly recommend that anyone learning outdoor survival skills check out his site and his online courses.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Been watching Dave's YouTube videos for a few years now and I'm glad they didn't push the whole drama television theme on these guys.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

He is also on facebook and regularly posts. He also answers questions people post there. Some great info there as well.


----------

